# Another newbie from Germany!!



## Crazy Girly (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi guys!!!

I'm from Germany and I'm 16 years old.I found this site in a german forum called Beauty-Board.de!

I love MAC and I'm very glad I'm not allone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rogé


----------



## user2 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Crazy Girly!

Daher hab ich die Seite auch....Is irre cool hier und alle sind super nett!!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Apr 1, 2005)

Das freut mich V V   
Wir werden hier noch viiiel Spaß haben ;-)!

VLG Rogé


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 1, 2005)

Welcome Rogé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you enjoy your stay here..
(Btw I think very few of us speak German, so you might have to help us out a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

(Im a german jew, I speak like 10 words of German lol...My 7 year old can count to 20 in german but I cant even count to 5..sad isnt it lol)


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## user2 (Apr 1, 2005)

Is it still "cool" for an American to speak German! I've heard a lot of words during several news like the German Wunderkind and stuff like that!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Is it still "cool" for an American to speak German! I've heard a lot of words during several news like the German Wunderkind and stuff like that!_

 
whoopsie hit the wrong button :X

My grandmother spoke mostly german, VERY heavily accented english and my mother is fluent. My sister speaks some, and I speak a tiny bit..

A lot of things in the english language are derivatives from other languages so Id venture to say yes to your question


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

